# Theis Holsters - New holsters added



## TheisHolsters (Jul 26, 2008)

I have added some new holsters to my website!
theisholsters.com

Glock G21 with picatinny rail
Diamondback db380
Diamondback db380 w/ct laserguard
Sig p2022 with picatinny rail
Taurus TCP 380
Taurus 24/7 G2 9mm,40 ​


----------

